# Obedience/Rally help



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Could some of you give me some helpful tips and advice for rally/ obedience competition .

Anything would be helpful 

How to keep myself from getting stressed 
How to keep my dog from getting stressed 
What little extras to bring that might help 
Anything else anyone can think of that could help 


Thanks


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

The best advice I can give is to not take it too seriously. Rally-O is a blast but remember it's about bonding and fun as much as it is about obedience. It's easy to get caught up in the competition because the nature of it is "competitive". This can bring out the worst traits in some people. 

We would take leisurely walks in between trials. And I didn't usually do a full day. 

Goldens are people pleasers by nature so they do better when they think you are both having fun. They detect quickly when you are stressed so I think you really need to approach each event as a fun day together.

After doing them for a while, it will get easier.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Where are you showing?  

Really big thing to do is make sure you are set up and comfortable at the trial site. Depending on where you are showing - sometimes there's more room or less. 

Bring a crate and "camping chair" for yourself. Bring snacks and/or pop for yourself. Rewards/water for your dog. If this is at a fairgrounds (like St. Clair), bring water and give a lot of thought to keeping your dog cool. 

The show site at St. Clair (if you are showing there) is really nice for green dogs. You get a pole barn. Obedience will be on the one side and rally on the other. By the time rally gets going, obedience is winding down. There's a ton of space to warm up your dog, play, and get those nerves out without tiring your dog. 

If you are showing at the clubs I train at - make sure people know it's your first time out there, or you are new and nervous. They will help. Whether that is giving you encouragement before you go out there and cheering you on... or keeping an eye on you out there and giving you tips and encouragement as you come out. 

For me - I like having a lot of time to "Acclimate" both myself and the dog at show site before I try doing anything or ask anything of my dog. This is getting to a show site with enough time that my dog needs. Generally I aim for an hour before showing for obedience. 

Spend a good 1/2 hour to 45 minutes sitting down and relaxing. Watch the trial. Cheer for people as they finish their runs and come out. Watch what others do out there and just don't stress or think too much about your run. During this time, don't fuss too much with your dog. A lot of people put their dogs in crates and do not interact with the dogs until it is time to get up and warm up. And then it is "play time".

Give yourself time to warm up. 

Have a good warm up routine in mind that works. The idea is to have your dog remembering all that sit and heel stuff a little before you go out there. But also you want your dog ready and focused on you before and as you enter the ring. 

When you get into the ring, don't feel PANICKED if you lose your dog. If the judge asks if you are ready and your dog not there. Just tell the judge "no" and break your dog off to set up again with attention. Don't feel rushed to start heeling until you are ready. 

Most people who do rally novice (if that's what you're doing) generally qualify. I honestly don't know what you'd have to do to NQ out there in rally novice. So don't freak out if the dog isn't heeling perfectly or you mess up a station. Just do your best and keep a smile on your face and be cheerful and happy sounding towards your dog.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you both for the quick replies. Very good advice from both It's the nervousness that I want to overcome, as in I'm sure he can tell when I'm nervous 

It will be in Novice A we are also going to do a beginner obedience 

Thanks again


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok another question 

How do you do the feedings for the day. 

It starts at 730 and ends at 6. I am in novice so I know I go after the more advance classes 


Thanks 


Oh. To answer where it's in GR.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The trial information should indicate the order of the classes and give some idea of timing. You want to be there in plenty of time to get set up and acclimate yourself and your dog, and make sure your dog has had a chance to go but I think sitting around for too long isn't good for you or your dog. If it was me and we weren't up until afternoon, I'd give a normal morning meal, maybe a little on the light side and arrive at least an hour and a half before your class.

In terms of preparation and nerves . . . have you had a chance to do some run throughs or matches to make sure you're both ready? With my Zoe we got through BN in three trials without having done any run throughs or matches. I didn't even know what they were. Moving on to Novice, I decided to try a match first and it was a rude awakening. We were definitely not ready to trial. The other thing I found very useful is visiting the trial site with your dog ahead of time, if that's possible. Even better is doing a run through there if possible. And as mentioned above, don't take it too seriously. The best part of it is building the bond through shared experience with your dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't feed breakfast when showing (conformation or obedience). 

Check the times on your program. I have to run back to work (bah) but if your class is "to follow" - that usually means you won't show until after lunch (noon). 

You don't want to be there all day if you don't have to.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few things that help me 

-have a print out of directions plus a GPS (less stress)
-have a print out of the rally signs with instructions (can review the signs on course)
-have a comfortable crate for your dog (I generally do not sit, a chair for you if you do sit)
-load car the night before (water, leash, collar with no ID or tags, treats, poop bags, food, water bowl etc)
-allow time for traffic/construction

I try to get to the site an hour to an hour and a half before the beginning of my class
I leave my dog(s) in the car while I scope the site, find my ring, use the restrooms, check in and possibly pick up the course map if available

Then I set up my crates and pour water, put my gear on the crate(s) etc
Back to the car and
- change collars 
- double check I have plenty of poop bags
- leash my dog(s)
- walk my dog(s)
- crate my dog(s)

Then I do walkabouts with one dog at a time, to allow them time to acclimate to the site.
Once focus is offered a quick and happy warm up, followed by rewards and back to the crate (get next dog and repeat as applicable)

Start reviewing the course map for flow, and look up specific signs.
Rally, walk throughs and then watch a few exhibitors if possible.

Obedience, get to ring in time to watch heeling pattern and where the individual exercises are setup.

Both, try to get a feel for how long the judge takes between dogs.

A dog (obedience) or 3 (rally) before my dog is due to go in the ring, get my dog out of the crate, run to Potty duty, warm up & play on way to ring and then calmly wait to be called in-some of my dogs like to settle while we wait, some like to stand with long slow stroking going on and I am trying out 'squishing' with my 2 younger dogs.

When invited, I smile at my dog, take a breath and head into the ring in a happy manner knowing win, lose or other, I get to spend time with my dog doing what we have trained for 

I guess overall, I would say be prepared: the drive, the setup, exercising your dog and not be uncomfortable yourself, and know you will be giving your ring time your focus.

Good luck
Have fun

ETA I feed a full breakfast and time permitting grab a quick hike with the dogs the morning of a show.


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

I can't thank everyone enough. We do go to class and practice. He is awesome ,it is me I am worried about 

I feel like the square wheel on an Indy 500 car


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

make sure your dog is used to hanging out in a crate


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies . They all helped a lot 

D&B


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

My trainer is a Rally judge. She has said that judges have some leeway in scoring based on the teamwork shown by the dog and handler. (I looked in the judging guide but couldn't find it.) I keep reminding myself of that. In Rally, it's not just about the individual exercises, but about how my dog and I work together and communicate. I'm not trying to add something new to worry about, but rather replace perfection with companionship. 

To piggyback on this question. When you all arrive at the trial site, are your dogs excited, running from smell to smell? Or do they all walk in completely nonchalantly? I took a Control Unleashed class with Casper, and learned a lot about his excitement. He is very aware of his environment and notices every little thing. In a new place, it will take him 45 minutes to calm down enough to chew on his bully stick in his crate. So I figure I should show up at least 45 minutes ahead of time and then some?


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks 

I do plan on showing up early to get use to the environment . 

I have to remind myself we are there for the bond, and fun of it 


Thanks


----------



## geardaddy737 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I made notes of them. You all helped a lot. We had a good time and plan on doing more


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

quilter said:


> My trainer is a Rally judge. She has said that judges have some leeway in scoring based on the teamwork shown by the dog and handler. (I looked in the judging guide but couldn't find it.) I keep reminding myself of that. In Rally, it's not just about the individual exercises, but about how my dog and I work together and communicate. I'm not trying to add something new to worry about, but rather replace perfection with companionship.
> 
> To piggyback on this question. When you all arrive at the trial site, are your dogs excited, running from smell to smell? Or do they all walk in completely nonchalantly? I took a Control Unleashed class with Casper, and learned a lot about his excitement. He is very aware of his environment and notices every little thing. In a new place, it will take him 45 minutes to calm down enough to chew on his bully stick in his crate. So I figure I should show up at least 45 minutes ahead of time and then some?


You are on a great track to learning what works for your individual dog. For my dog Tally( he is an old hand at trials and shows) I generally walk in with him, play nose touch/hand target, do right circle heeling and a few things, then put him away until it's time. I'd rather save his energy, bc they can get the same feeling I do if I stay in a mall for too long- kind over tired from overstimulation/ weird lights/ strangers. With younger dogs and client dogs, I try to get them to save chitchatting with other humans until after their turn in the ring, and to give the dog the full focus. I still like letting the dog check everything out and warm up, but then pick up arm band and walk the course with the dog getting some rest. Sometimes in Rally Novice, you will see some good dogs who are just toast by the time their turn happens, bc they have been in the trial for hours just waiting.


----------

